
U.S. submarines will soon very tactical nuclear weapons - joss82
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a22550758/us-submarines-will-soon-carry-tactical-nuclear-weapons/
======
masonic
They already carry _strategic_ nuclear missiles (ICBMs); this provides more
situational flexibility.

------
benj111
"will soon carry"?

